# HELP ASAP Cleaning Sears Spyder Gaurd - SILK SCREEN?



## partsguy (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm almost done with my '67 Spyder 5-speed (Murray built). I'm taking it, the Silver Rat, a Silver Jet, and the '63 Huffy to a show tomorrow. The chaingaurd is me last obstacle I have not yet tackled.

The chaingaurd has frail remnants of the original silk screen on it and the entire gaurd is chrome. I have cleaned decals with Dr. Bronner's soap but that was on painted surfaces. I have to scrub this chrome and I'm scared to try my usual SOS pad method.

I do have a can of No. 7 Rubbing Compound. It used to be my go-to until they went out of business  It's been in my mom's attic. If need be, I can use that magic can of orange paste!

LOOKING FOR SUGGESTIONS! Thanks!


----------

